# Patches died



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Just the other day he was swimming around. Today I found him not much left just a bone that used to be a fantail.:crying: he was fine the other night.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh no. I'm so sorry Danielle.
(((Big hugs)))
R.I.P Patches


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

davidc said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry Danielle.
> (((Big hugs)))
> R.I.P Patches


He'd been through a lot in his short life.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP Patches hope you're enjoying swimming in the streams at the bridge xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> RIP Patches hope you're enjoying swimming in the streams at the bridge xxx


I'm still can't believe he died so fast.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...swim free lil fish...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> So sorry for your loss...swim free lil fish...


He was a lovely fish. I miss him.


----------



## jessicamonde (Sep 26, 2011)

That was so sad...


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh no hope your ok  hugs for you x


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

jessicamonde said:


> That was so sad...





hope said:


> oh no hope your ok  hugs for you x


He was a good boy I just don't know what happened.


----------

